# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Is this funny or what??



## cpa (Jun 16, 2005)

From http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/4613985.stm

Australia nets slippery passenger

Fish discovered at Melbourne Airport - Australian Customs Service

There was something decidedly fishy about one female passenger arriving at Melbourne International Airport.

Customs officers found 51 live tropical fish hidden under her skirt.

While examining the 43-year-old woman's bags on Friday, officials reportedly heard "flipping noises from the vicinity of her waist".

"An examination revealed 15 plastic water-filled bags holding fish," the Australian Customs Service said in a statement.

The fish were allegedly concealed inside a purpose-built apron.

Experts have yet to establish the exact species of the fish, but if the woman had successfully brought them into Australia, they could have posed potentially serious quarantine, environmental and health risks, customs officials said.

The woman could face up to 10 years in jail and an $80,000 fine if convicted of smuggling wildlife.


----------

